# Head Structure



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have no idea...I do know she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm... beautiful black nose... adorable ears... perfect lady like expression... extra kissable snout... yup I'd say she's right in the standard of GOLDEN perfection!


----------



## rockgal (Dec 4, 2007)

*Looks perfect to me*

Jo Ellen, 

She's beautiful! Who cares whether they have a "standard" structure when they are so lovable! If she's not standard - maybe they should change the standard - just saying.....

:wavey: rockgal


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She looks fine to me! I'm not into conformation...yet. But maybe just a tad bit bigger than normal. I don't want to sound furde. But most of the Goldens I've seen around here have more of a rounded and broader head.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A profile shot would be better to "judge" her headpiece. Honestly, since you asked - I think she is "doggy", meaning that her head is more like that of a male (at least from this shot). Don't get me wrong, I like "doggy bitches" as long as their expression is feminine. 
It is difficult to tell if her muzzle to back skull ratios are correct, again, because of the angle of the shot. Her flew looks heavy - more male like. And her pigment IS beautiful.

All that said, WHO CARES!??! You love her, she's beautiful and wonderful, and you don't intend to breed or show her. She's your DAISY! 




Jo Ellen said:


> This isn't a great picture but I'm posting it because it really shows Daisy's head structure. Is this golden standard as far as anatomy, or not? I really don't care, one way or the other, so please be honest. I just love the shape of her head, and her perfect black nose


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:wavey:Jo Ellen - I have no idea what is "correct" or not but we all love Daisy just like you do. I have to say that I like her other Snow Picture better - it shows off her beautiful face.

Daisy's ears are high and small relative to her head - I like that. My Jake had Hound Dog ears. :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I got 2 profile shots for you, PG .... fire away, I can take it !! LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WAY better! This doesn't even look like the same dog.

MY type of girl!








Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, I got 2 profile shots for you, PG .... fire away, I can take it !! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it amazing, I have so many different pictures and you're right, sometimes she doesn't look like the same dog. So, do you still think she looks like a doggie bitch?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

There really is such a difference in goldens...and I think the differences still stay within standard. 

Lucky has a much more slender head, less stop. I thought for the longest time that he didn't have the "proper" head, because the conformation Golden's were so much larger and broader. But it seems that their is much variety out there.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Isn't it amazing, I have so many different pictures and you're right, sometimes she doesn't look like the same dog. So, do you still think she looks like a doggie bitch?


Yep, in a GOOD way!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat We Love Daisy! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat We love Tailer too :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
We love.....Zander...lol...had to go with the flow! I have to tell you he is a beautiful guy...for being rescued! Usually some of them are not so pretty..but he is! What a big HUNK A BURGER!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

*Wow... I love the second picture, she looks so different, very Sweet golden girl!*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful girl- love the one in the snow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks!  I think he's a knock out. I love his head. From a "standard" perspective, I for one do not care for heavy heads, throat skin hanging down, or lots of flew. Zander to me is masculine and clearly US show breeding in type- but I would never want a male any larger or with an any broader head, and I would definitely not want his head on a female.

As Goldens to me they are all gorgeous- from the scrawniest rescue to the biggest UK dog. I just love them because they are Goldens.

Variety is what makes life fun


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*She'a beautiful!*

_"Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do...I'm half crazy, all for the  love of youuuuu." :jamming: _(O.K. I know that I'm aging myself with that song 

I really love that second picture. My puppy, Sasha, has that shaped head and I love her head. I like when the neck skin (not sure what it's really called) slants down from the end of the mouth towards the neck (see second picture) rather than following the shape of the skull and neck tightly (as you can see I don't know any of the proper terms). I have 3 goldens right now and have had one before them and, although you can tell that they are golden retrievers just by looking at them...none of them really look like the other.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Such a pretty girl. Of course, I'm not a breeder and I don't show. But I think she's great.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

This post is two fold.... Firstly, can I successfully put a photo in a post.:crossfing
And secondly, to show how a bad camera angle can make a dog look really disporportionate. I was taking these self portraits of myself and Fire and the first one really made me laugh. It looked like he has a bit of Collie in his line.
(Not that there is anything wrong with that. LOL)
The second shot was taken moments later and that's how he really looks.
Sorry it's the professional dog photographer coming out in me that forced me to post the comparison.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's very interesting, GP, and I see what you mean! Now, do you have a profile picture you can share? I'm curious!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Well it looked like it worked YEAH!
Here is a question that is thread related regarding head structure. Maybe some of you breeders can shed some light on this. When does the skull / head reach it's full size. I've always felt that my Goldens reached max height at the shoulder at about 10-11 mos. But what about head size? You'll help settle bet with my DH.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Jo Ellen, In answer does she still look doggy I would say yes, But I like that in a female, I always have in, fact I choose Fire's Mom for that very reason. She looked much like your girl. It's personal preference. Not bad or good, it's what we like.

Profile Pix---I could but I'm not quite sure where to put it. I must say GRF is taken a bite out of my work day. Good thing my office is at home! I keep finding more things to check out then I can't remember where I've been. Could be my age too!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG Jo Ellen, she is beautiful. I agree with Pointgold. I love a doggie head on my bitches. There are so many of the feminine type around, that the difference is amazing. She has lots of stop, which I just love. The second set of pictures is just amazing!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I love doggie bitches, too!! Didn't know that there was a term for it until I started talking to breeders about my future pup. I said I wanted a female that looked like a male  Well, I'm getting a male, so let's hope he looks it, LOL. Anyhoo... I think Daisy is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> I love doggie bitches, too!! Didn't know that there was a term for it until I started talking to breeders about my future pup. I said I wanted a female that looked like a male  Well, I'm getting a male, so let's hope he looks it, LOL. Anyhoo... I think Daisy is BEAUTIFUL!!!


Do not "fix" him until he is at least 18 months old.  It affects all kinds of structure in males.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Do not "fix" him until he is at least 18 months old.  It affects all kinds of structure in males.


i sometimes wonder if holden would've filled out a little more if i had waited longer... his dad had a nice english stocky shape and a gorgeous head, but his mom was much more feminine looking... he's a mix of the two.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

HoldensMom said:


> i sometimes wonder if holden would've filled out a little more if i had waited longer... his dad had a nice english stocky shape and a gorgeous head, but his mom was much more feminine looking... he's a mix of the two.


It is very possible, but there really is no way to know for sure. My guess would be yes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still not sure I understand the difference between feminine and doggie.

Can someone post pictures of both so I can compare?

Hey thanks, Vern, and everyone! She's got a few faults, I'm sure, but her head isn't one of them !!

:wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daisy is gorgeous. Her face just draws you right in every time. My taste in goldens is so far reaching I can't be any sort of a judge. I see a lot of the "Block Heads" that are popular across the border from me and I melt. I have a book that has alot of the British champions and I melt. I see all the American champs here and I melt. :doh::doh::doh: I guess I am just "easy" when it comes to goldens. I laugh now that when I was looking for a breeder Oakly's breeder asked if I had a color preference and I said "Dark" LOL after a pause she said hers were "light" I said I would "take a look" : the rest is history. :


----------

